# Rosettes



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Hmmm. Interesting question. When I first read your post, I was thinking to myself how they were the most low-maintenance part of the trim--nice, dense, harsh coat=no problem. But I just kept a show coat brushed--never touched scissors to it. But if she sets the pattern, I should think you could keep them trimmed. And the worst thing that happens is they get a little overgrown and she needs to prune them back. It might be good trimming practice for you to keep them nice and sharp. (Do you have curved scisssors?) 

I kind of liked the rosettes. They were the most topiary part of the trim, and as I said, so dense and perfect. Kids loved them!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't have any curved scissors and I have never trimmed a hair in my life! :lol: But I would definitely invest in a pair and if I mess it up...no harm done, right? She's just a pet  She will be back to the groomer in late January so I might have her set the pattern then. 

I love the modified CC on Millie, but lately I really feel like she needs the rosettes to balance everything out!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I loooooove Vienna's rosettes, but if they're not almost perfect they'll throw off the whole cut! Since you have a groomer that seems to know what she's doing (except for shaving between the eyes part) I'd say tell her to do it anyway ;D


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He he - well she does know what she's doing with the eyes but prefers them higher on pets. I kind of prefer it a little higher now too because it really helps keep those wispies out of her eyes 

I think I may give the rosettes a try!!! 

I have another question...how long would it take to fully grow out rosettes?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I think it depends on the size of the dog on how long it'll take for them to grow out. Vienna is a big girl, her rosettes are pretty big, and I still want them larger. I think it also depends on how big you want them?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd like them nice and big, but I guess I am just wondering how long it will take until they are acceptable looking. From a shave down (her rear end was just shaved today) I am guessing it would take at least 3-4 months..right? I will just get to enjoy the rosettes before its time to shave her down for summer!:rolffleyes:


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

You'll have to work a bit to get to the photo that's on topic here, but it's worth it. Go to this site, go to Portfolio and then Dogs Gods, and view the slide show. The relevant photo is 6 or 7--a gorgeous shot of the rear third of a spoo in show coat. A head shot of the same dog precedes it. Spectacular dog, IMO--Afterglow Sugar Daddy. 

Tim Flach


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> You'll have to work a bit to get to the photo that's on topic here, but it's worth it. Go to this site, go to Portfolio and then Dogs Gods, and view the slide show. The relevant photo is 6 or 7--a gorgeous shot of the rear third of a spoo in show coat. A head shot of the same dog precedes it. Spectacular dog, IMO--Afterglow Sugar Daddy.
> 
> Tim Flach


Haven't looked at the link yet..but I just wanted to say I love Tim Flach! I bought a book of his work for my mom for Christmas!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I always thought that I might show a Poodle sans rosettes since they are optional. When I first put Delilah into pattern, I totally messed up the rosettes and had to shave them off and start over. I can tell you that rosettes really do finish off the look. They visually shorten the dog and they make for a more graceful transition into the jacket. Once you have them, you will love them. I don't think 4 weeks in that long to go between scissoring on a dog in pattern.


----------

